# Calling in to a Teamspeak server with a phone



## shuggans (May 23, 2010)

Hey all (I finally got that TS server working, ran @ a different location, there's something screwey w my router),
I googled an idea that involved using skype alongside teamspeak to be able to join in on a TS channel with a phone?  
does anyoen have any ideas on how I could do this?


----------



## carloz (Dec 22, 2010)

I know an app for iPhone called PhoneSpeex, you can connect to TeamSpeak 2 server(only ts2) and talk.


----------

